# Fed Budget Trimming



## rockportfulton (Aug 28, 2012)

be informed and be forewarned:

Congressional Budget Office (CBO) doing its relentless job pursuing 'ideas' to making long-range cuts. these might never happen - - but be aware. if you're on active duty, separating, prior service, retired, VA-eligible, retired with VA compensation â€¦ stay woke.

https://www.cbo.gov/system/files?file=2018-12/54667-budgetoptions.pdf


----------

